# Kitchen Aid Artisan - replacement seal



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Greetings

I have an Artisan series espresso maker from Kitchen Aid, purchased 5 1/2 years back. I am starting to get leakage around the group-head seal. Can anyone recommend a parts supplier in the UK where I could order a replacement seal? I have found a few online parts stockists but they seem to be "out of stock" on this item. Also, any technical advice on how to best replace the seal would be appreciated.

I do have a spare E61 seal for my Rocket, does anyone know if I could use this?

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291563321398?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The kitchen aid uses all the same parts as a Gaggia Classic. Go a blue Cafelat silicone group seal as they are so much nicer to use.


----------

